# Scrapie Tag - goes in right ear?



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

I am putting the scrapie tags in my goats(2 pygmy mixes) today. I am fairly certain the tags go in the right ears. I marked(with permanent marker) the placement about 1 1/2 inches from head - mostly center of ear( difficult to see were the center vein). Is the vein in the creases?

Goats already have TB tags in left ears.
The scrapie tags are the white plastic ones.

My friend is coming over to help me.

I have to do it today - or I will get too anxious. I doesnt' bother me to do procedures that are beneficial to the animals - ie vaccines, stitch removal, medicine. This is a crude piercing.

Thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't think it matters. I just grab an ear and put the tag in...no one has ever said anything about which ear it's in.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

My inlaws out the tags in the right ear for does and the left ear for bucks and wethers. Don't think it matters as long as the tags are in. My dairy goats have tattoos and the herd ID is registered with the Scrapies program so they don't need tags. But the sheep still do and I've never worried about which ear to put them in...

Sarah


----------



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks 
the tags are in


----------

